
Here are the new tax incentives for Australian entrepreneurs - mastazi
http://www.businessinsider.com.au/australian-entrepreneurs-new-tax-changes-innovation-2016-3
======
nailer
Did they fix options? Last I checked they were taxed as if they'd already been
exercised making them have little incentive in motivating employees.

